
Radio Shack’s Original TRS-80 Family of Computers - protomyth
http://lowendmac.com/2015/radio-shacks-original-trs-80-family-of-computers/
======
protomyth
They did miss the TRS-80 Model 200 which was an enhanced, clamshell version of
the Model 100.

